# Change of protocol (calling Glasgow Girls)



## ayrshirelady (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi,

I am about to go back to GRI for my follow up after failed ICSI attempt over Xmas. I understand they are planning to change my protocol. I think they may be changing me onto teh short protocol. Hospital mentioned Cetrotive. Anyone out there had any luck on the short protocol?

Also how do I find the glasgow girls lien of chat.

Thanks,
Ayrshire Lady


----------



## Alidoll (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm not in Glasgow (up at Ninewells instead) but am now in the same boat...went for action scan today after "NORMAL" IVF and only one tiny follicle showing so they abandoned the cycle and I've now to wait a couple of months before starting on Cetrotide protocol instead.

They mentioned that about 10% of ladies have similar problems and that this regime doesn't involve as many drugs [no sniffer!!] and is much shorter...5 days injections, scan, 2-3 more days injections, one final different injection then collect whatever appears.

Before they start though they check FSH & LH levels first and if >20 then they won't start this protocol as won't work....


----------



## ayrshirelady (Aug 31, 2008)

hello Alidoll,

Have just been through 2nd ICSI cycle on short protocol with Cetrotide. yes much shorter protocol, less drugs which left me feeling better. We got a much better egg response 12 eggs, 7 fertilised all grade 1 embies. They transferred 2 and again they failed to implant. However at least we now know how to get a greater number of eggs to fertilised stage.I guess my FSH & LH levels must have been ok. 

Now about to try a frozen embryo cycle with my frosties. I pray it works as this is our last NHS attempt. if this does not work not sure where to go from here.

Good luck with the short protocol

Ayrshire Lady


----------



## *Memma* (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi there

I am the same that the next cycle will be changed to the short protocol (cetrotide).  I had lots of follies last time but not one single egg   I haven't started yet as waiting for AF to arrive.  AF is 15days late so far so am not too impressed as i just want to book my cycle 

Do you know when you will be starting? I'm at GRI for mine

xxx


----------



## *Memma* (Apr 20, 2008)

..starting the FET that is! 

fingers and toes crossed this works for you xxx


----------



## ayrshirelady (Aug 31, 2008)

hello Memma,

So you are also GRI. How many cycles have you had? I now need to wait have 1 natural period then phone in to start FET cycle at next period. It's all time and a waiting game.

Wish someone would wave a wand and I'd be prgnant and past the three month danger stage.

Ayrshire Lady


----------



## *Memma* (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi

I've had one cycle and didn't have any eggs so starting a fresh cycle next time.  I too am like you waiting for the 1 natural period to arrive so I can call and book the next cycle.  Day 44 for me since the bleed after the EC - the clinic say 6weeks to 2months it can take so hopefully it will show up soon!!

Lots of AF thoughts for us both!!! may even see you at GRI if we get the same cycle month!


----------



## ayrshirelady (Aug 31, 2008)

Memma,

How have you been since your last cycle. I've been a bit concerned. I've had a couple of bleeds but not a period as such. Things seem a bit odd. Don't know if it is anything to do with having had short protocol last time.

Hoping this will not mean I have to wait until my periods settle down. Still hoping to try FET in June if all is OK.

Got the flu at the moment. Been rather down due to feeling ill and lying about with too much time to think about things.

Ayrshire lady


----------

